# Lyft says "19 minute" pickup .... and underestimate by 40+ Minutes!



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Not just 1 of these requests yesterday, but 2. And I think there was even a 3rd one right after the 1st one they sent me. Sad part, is how many drivers had already declined these rides? I would need a $40 up front tip or pickup fee to even consider this ride. And to be honest I still probably would have declined as where I was located I was making that an hour doing hardly any miles on the car.

Lyfts 1st Estimate was 30 minutes. The 2nd was 19 minutes. This is a +1 hour drive in good conditions! And it was snowing all night above 6,000 ft or so. So going up and down the canyon to that resort would have been slower as it's a steep and narrow road.

Oh, and that stupid ride made me loose the $10 PPZ (sigh).

Some shady business here from Lyft greatly exaggerating pickup times! To get from Park City to the bottom of the I-80 canyon is 30ish minutes alone. That's not even half way on this trip.

And whats up with that name.... Maksymilian? :thumbdown:


----------



## Sampson10 (Jun 14, 2019)

Did you tell Rohit? Does he work for Lyft too or just Uber?

If so, what did Rohit say about their inaccurate estimates?


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Does Lyft pay for time/miles spent enroute to pickup in all markets, or just some markets? In Boise, a 1-hour, 40 mile pickup with a $9 bonus would start the ride out at around $40, not including the time/miles spent with the passenger. Not bad for an hour's work.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Sampson10 said:


> Did you tell Rohit? Does he work for Lyft too or just Uber?
> 
> If so, what did Rohit say about their inaccurate estimates?


Aint got time to ring up the algorithm and their cue cards :laugh:.....



sd1303 said:


> Does Lyft pay for time/miles spent enroute to pickup in all markets, or just some markets? In Boise, a 1-hour, 40 mile pickup with a $9 bonus would start the ride out at around $40, not including the time/miles spent with the passenger. Not bad for an hour's work.


I believe it's only markets where you are getting that horrible $0.30-0.40/mile rate. We don't have that here. So no long pickup fees in Utah on Lyft. That would have been 1 hour to pickup with no pay, 40 miles with 3 gallon gas burned (mpg sucks going up 3k feet elevation in a van). So starting the ride already down -$8 in gas. This would have been at least an 1 hour 30 minute ride (hour to pickup and at least 30 minutes to destination. 2 hours if they were going to Park City).


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> I believe it's only markets where you are getting that horrible $0.30-0.40/mile rate. We don't have that here. So no long pickup fees in Utah on Lyft. That would have been 1 hour to pickup with no pay, 40 miles with 3 gallon gas burned (mpg sucks going up 3k feet elevation in a van). So starting the ride already down -$8 in gas. This would have been at least an 1 hour 30 minute ride (hour to pickup and at least 30 minutes to destination. 2 hours if they were going to Park City).


Yea, my per mile rate on Lyft is $0.47 (per minute is $0.20 cents). Uber in the same market is $0.80/$0.11.

Many of the Lyft rides I get (which are very few) are long pickups. It's nice to be able to earn some money without a pax to entertain. The "without passenger" portion is almost always more than the "with passenger" portion.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

Once upon a time, when I drove for Lyft, I would notice some pick up times seemed to change. I would accept a ride with a pick up under 10 mins then suddenly it was double. I thought it was me seeing things. I canceled a couple times, and said something about the pick up time changing or my being reassigned a different rider. 

That prolly contributed to my deactivation. 

I never got any kind of pay from Lyft for a long pick up. Only from Uber


----------



## Jim Swindon (Mar 2, 2020)

sd1303 said:


> Does Lyft pay for time/miles spent enroute to pickup in all markets, or just some markets? In Boise, a 1-hour, 40 mile pickup with a $9 bonus would start the ride out at around $40, not including the time/miles spent with the passenger. Not bad for an hour's work.


Not in my market, they pay nothing extra for driving 30-45-60 minutes to pick up Joe Smoe that's only going half mile down the road......fools taking these rides get $3.75. College kids in neighboring city (25 miles away) call for Lyft/Uber to run them downtown to restaurants 1/2 mile away and back. You put over 50 miles on your car, use approx. 2 gallons of gas, use over a hour in time and Lyft pays driver $3.75. Gas alone costs you over $5.00. Yet Lyft sends repeated low acceptance rate warnings when you refuse to take these rides and lose money. Lyft refuses to charge long pickup fees and refuse to disclose length of ride, as they know all of these type rides requests would be declined. This is why they want a constant influx of new drivers they can scam and why they deactivate more experienced drivers from the platform.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

40 mile pickup?! You might as well just stay home. That’s gotta be a record


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I turned down a 26 mile pickup this morning. After turning down a 20, 17 and 12 as well. The only thing I can come up with is other drivers refused them, and since I was near an interstate, apparently Mr. Algo thought I'd like to take a drive out to nowhere for a ride to nowhere. Sometimes, Alice.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Not just 1 of these requests yesterday, but 2. And I think there was even a 3rd one right after the 1st one they sent me. Sad part, is how many drivers had already declined these rides? I would need a $40 up front tip or pickup fee to even consider this ride. And to be honest I still probably would have declined as where I was located I was making that an hour doing hardly any miles on the car.
> 
> Lyfts 1st Estimate was 30 minutes. The 2nd was 19 minutes. This is a +1 hour drive in good conditions! And it was snowing all night above 6,000 ft or so. So going up and down the canyon to that resort would have been slower as it's a steep and narrow road.
> 
> ...


Why would you even consider a Lyft ride 19 minutes away? Just saying &#129335;‍♂


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

19 minute as the crow flies.


----------



## Jim Swindon (Mar 2, 2020)

njn said:


> 19 minute as the crow flies.


Exactly......straight line, not total road miles.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I want to know who has time to take a screen shot during a pickup request?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I want to know who has time to take a screen shot during a pickup request?


Squeezing your phone takes time?


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Holy crap, I can't imagine how tough it must be if people keep being presented with pick-ups that are miles and miles away. My limit is: $3 to $9 - 1 mile to 3 miles, $10 to $19 - 4 miles, $20 and above, 5 miles. At least that's how I manage to make it work here in OC/LA. Hopefully the gas prices in your area isn't $4/gallon.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

GO GO Gadget Helicopter Car...What? You don't have one? The* AI *believes we all have one. :smiles:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Not just 1 of these requests yesterday, but 2. And I think there was even a 3rd one right after the 1st one they sent me. Sad part, is how many drivers had already declined these rides? I would need a $40 up front tip or pickup fee to even consider this ride. And to be honest I still probably would have declined as where I was located I was making that an hour doing hardly any miles on the car.
> 
> Lyfts 1st Estimate was 30 minutes. The 2nd was 19 minutes. This is a +1 hour drive in good conditions! And it was snowing all night above 6,000 ft or so. So going up and down the canyon to that resort would have been slower as it's a steep and narrow road.
> 
> ...


Forget Lyft

And their DYING SPASMS.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

GoldenGoji said:


> Holy crap, I can't imagine how tough it must be if people keep being presented with pick-ups that are miles and miles away. My limit is: $3 to $9 - 1 mile to 3 miles, $10 to $19 - 4 miles, $20 and above, 5 miles. At least that's how I manage to make it work here in OC/LA. Hopefully the gas prices in your area isn't $4/gallon.


Paid $2.20 today for gas....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Paid $2.20 today for gas....


$1.89
BEEN STUCK AT $1.89 FOR 3 WEEKS.
YET OIL KEEPS FALLING.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> $1.89
> BEEN STUCK AT $1.89 FOR 3 WEEKS.
> YET OIL KEEPS FALLING.


Lol yea. We're would be about that but Utah has a hefty gas tax. But at least they do stuff here with that money.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Lol yea. We're would be about that but Utah has a hefty gas tax. But at least they do stuff here with that money.


They do Stuff here with the tax money also.
We dont know what . . .
But the money goes away.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I want to know who has time to take a screen shot during a pickup request?


Perhaps the Uber driver I saw on Sunday, driving through a crowded parking lot after making a pickup, peering intently at his phone. In his hand. Down by his knee. Glad I was on the sidewalk.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I want to know who has time to take a screen shot during a pickup request?


If you aren't going to accept it, you've got time...


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Let the ping tick down...sometimes the pickup time estimate is based on your earlier location, and it will update during the countdown


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

You accept the ping then call the rider. Tell him you're 45 minutes away. See how desperate he is for cigarettes or whatever he needs a 3 minute ride for. If he promises you $50 then you go. If not, tell him to cancel. You win either way.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Jim Swindon said:


> Lyft refuses to charge long pickup fees ...


Believe me you don't wanna Lyft to start charging long pickup fees because then they'll really reduce fees for when pax is in a car. I live in a market when they pay pickup fees, but they reduced per mile rate from $.90 to $.45. Overall, even if you have 10 min or so pickup you'll still make 30% less compared to old rates.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> You accept the ping then call the rider. Tell him you're 45 minutes away. See how desperate he is for cigarettes or whatever he needs a 3 minute ride for. If he promises you $50 then you go. If not, tell him to cancel. You win either way.


Because everyone who promises money actually pays it.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

goobered said:


> Because everyone who promises money actually pays it.


If they don't pay it, they don't get the ride.

If they promise to pay, it's because they want the ride badly enough to offer a bonus. If they try to get in without paying, the driver doesn't have to take them. Yeah, there's a small risk that they renege but usually they're grateful that the driver made the trip.

Your mileage may vary. If you can't maximize the return on long distance pings, stick to short minimum fare rides.


----------



## itsnot1971 (Feb 22, 2020)

This is called FRAUD they are lying, trying to coerce & defraud you into working for free which is labor/human trafficking

Both Uber Lyft do this ignore a ride no one accepts when it comes back to you it's magically 1-5+ minutes closer in this case 20+ lol they don't consider weather, traffic, etc I mean to an algorithm weather doesn't exist

*Labor(human)* *trafficking* is a form of modern-day slavery in which individuals perform *labor* or services through the use of force, fraud, or coercion.

Eventually everyone involved with these organized crime Ponzi scams will go to prison, Lyft basically jumped ship & is ignorning everything, switched to chat "support" which won't provide transcripts & basically just closes & ignores it all

Have 10+ screenshots for every ride & request for 5+ years lol, so many the button broke had to use an app that floats a button you just press

1 when request comes in, 1 name/rating, 1 on way, 1 when I get there, a few on the way, 1 when I arrive have over 30K

Need evidence for these criminals


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> If they don't pay it, they don't get the ride.
> 
> If they promise to pay, it's because they want the ride badly enough to offer a bonus. If they try to get in without paying, the driver doesn't have to take them. Yeah, there's a small risk that they renege but usually they're grateful that the driver made the trip.
> 
> Your mileage may vary. If you can't maximize the return on long distance pings, stick to short minimum fare rides.


No way would I drive that far and take the risk.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

goobered said:


> No way would I drive that far and take the risk.


If it was super slow perhaps I would have..... ok, no I wouldn't lol. I was already making $40-50/hr where I was. No need to make that long haul.

People stuck up at that resort need to take the ski bus down the canyon to the furthest/last stop. Then request a ride from there. Plenty of drivers in the valley once they get down the mountain. Anytime I take folks up there I inform them that is an option as it might be hard getting an Uber/Lyft back down.


----------



## Diesel Driver (Feb 23, 2016)

Sunday I had a Lyft request that was 73 minutes away on the other side of Puget Sound. I went ahead and accepted it knowing that the passenger would cancel. Google came up and said it was an hour and 39 minutes away because it involved a ferry ride (which would have cost $15 each way). As I expected, the passenger canceled within a minute and I avoided any nasty notes about the Community from Lyft.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Sampson10 said:


> Did you tell Rohit? Does he work for Lyft too or just Uber?


Rovil is Rohit's slightly dumber cousin that works for Lyft.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Here's a lovely one I got a while back. It was so bad I had to screenshot.

25 minutes? Prolly more like 40+.

And how about that pax rating??


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> You accept the ping then call the rider. Tell him you're 45 minutes away. See how desperate he is for cigarettes or whatever he needs a 3 minute ride for. If he promises you $50 then you go. If not, tell him to cancel. You win either way.


If they desperately need a ride, tell them to send a message in the app saying start the ride and have them update the destination to their pick up. No need to worry about actually getting paid then. Cableguynoe did this a while back and it was a featured thread.

The problem is the majority of riders (cheap Lyft riders especially) don't need the ride this bad. They just want that minimum fare ride down the street to get smokes or fast food or something. They don't care what it costs the driver to get to them and will likely rate you low because it took so long to get there in fact.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> If they desperately need a ride, tell them to send a message in the app saying start the ride and have them update the destination to their pick up. No need to worry about actually getting paid then. Cableguynoe did this a while back and it was a featured thread.


That is actually a really good idea. Will keep that one in my back pocket.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> That is actually a really good idea. Will keep that one in my back pocket.


Yeah. I mean, I wouldn't make a habit of it or anything because of cheap riders and such, but there are situations when people desperately do need rides and Uber and Lyft actually fail at helping these outliers actually get a ride because of the low pay and high risk of losing money. It could come in handy in your market though especially this time of year.

Here is the original thread from 2018. It is definitely worth a read (only 6 pages) and had various opinions and such as is common here on UP.net :wink:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-now-accept-long-pickups.279125/


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

welikecamping said:


> Perhaps the Uber driver I saw on Sunday, driving through a crowded parking lot after making a pickup, peering intently at his phone. In his hand. Down by his knee. Glad I was on the sidewalk.


I can press 3 fingers on the screen and go down a smidgen and it takes a screenshot. I do have to hit save but it's easier than trying to hold the phone and hit the buttons in sync.


----------

